# The weirdest skyscrapers under construction.



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey. It's been a while since I've been in here. I'm pretty sure no one knows me.

Anyway, I'm pitching an article to a popular list-based comedy site (I think you know the one), and my topic is "The X weirdest skyscrapers going up right now."

Here's my list so far:

The Ryugyong Hotel
The Infinity Tower
Phoenix Island
Gehry + Mirvish Toronto
SHoP's planned Brookyn waterfront complex
Sky City

(If anyone needs clarification on what these are and why I chose them as "weird," let me know.)

Can anyone suggest any others? I'd prefer ones that are actually under constuction - as in: ground has already been broken - but ones that have been greenlighted should also be fine.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

not sure how any of the ones you mentioned can be considered weird.

still underground but this is the weirdest i know: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1301501


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry New Yorkers but I don't like 432 Park Avenue: This is not the creative work of an good architect, it is just a box. That wouldn't be serious, but it is also to high, to thin and out of proportion. And it is located in New York, and there are so many unique buildings and towers, why of all the second highest building have to be a box? That's my opinion... Southern Busora also is a totally wired, the building next to it (Taiping Finance Tower) is ugly. Oasis in Mumbai is also wired in my opinion.


----------



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce (Oct 28, 2012)

@Killer: Wow, that one's perfect for this article. Thanks.

And I'm running short on time because I have to get to work, but in a nutshell:

*The Ryugyong: *It's weird in concept, not form. The idea of plastering over a decaying, unstable ruin with glass and trying to open it in one of the world's poorest countries is inherently crazy.
*The Infinity Tower:* It has a goddamn cloaking device. This would be a case of "weird in the most awesome way possible."
*Phoenix Island:* This entry mostly focuses on its LED system. More on that later. (Also, the fact that they built such an extravagant carnival for the wealthy in the middle of a recession and are now having a hard time filling it.)
*Mirvish + Gehry Toronto:* It's just a very strange design. But this one, admittedly, will probably be cut.
*SHoP Brooklyn:* See "Mirvish + Gehry Toronto"
*Sky City:* The idea of trying to toss together the world's tallest building with what are essentially giant Lincoln Logs, in three months, is one of the most balls-out crazy construction projects I've ever heard of.

@TV: I don't care for 432 Park either. (Although I'll admit it's been slowly growing on me since I saw the evening and nighttime renders.) I'm not a fan of 107 W. 57th, either. I don't like "sci-fi towers." But neither of those are particularly weird, they're just aesthetically unappealing to me.

Edit: Also, I Googled Oasis, and it's not that weird. In fact, I think it's pretty nice. 

But Namaste Tower, currently being built in the same city, is a serious contender for the article.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ Namaste is cool IMO. Oasis is too fat IMO and it destroys the look of the thin world one next to it, Oasis alone is ok but next to World One it looks wired. Just imagine this... And about 432 Park: If it would stand alone it would be a ok design, or next to a taller tower. But to build a ultrathin box next to a lot of fatter 200-300m high buildings looks wired, it doesn't fit in Midtown IMO.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

one of the obvious choices would also be Maha Nakhon, which is a pretty amazing building, yet also very weird.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^ Namaste is cool IMO. *Oasis is too fat IMO and it destroys the look of the thin world one next to it, Oasis alone is ok but next to World One it looks wired*. Just imagine this... And about 432 Park: If it would stand alone it would be a ok design, or next to a taller tower. But to build a ultrathin box next to a lot of fatter 200-300m high buildings looks wired, it doesn't fit in Midtown IMO.


While i agree *Oasis* is a bit fat but Come on *World one* is not that thin. *Oasis* is around *85* meters wide (my guess) and *World one*'s width is *60*m. But i really don't know how Oasis destroys the look of World One when distance between the two towers is approximately 800-900m. More than a dozen skyscrapers can be fit in between them :bash:
see this - 










I hope you do some research next time before claiming something.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Ohh btw the above picture shows only the under construction projects in that area, approved and Proposed ones are not included.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ Ok then I excuse for that, I generally like the design of Oasis but I thought that it doesn't fit next to World One because I saw a render of future Mumbai one time and it looked like they are next to each other... And yes World Ones base isn't that thin but the top is (It looks thin at any rate).


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ I know which future Mumbai skyline render you are talking about. That was a poorly edited render by a SSC member and thats y i asked you to delete that. remember?


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

^^ Yes  I am sorry for that....I thought that the propotions are right. It is the only render I saw of future Mumbai and Oasis looked wired next to World One there, but I will try to forget this render


----------



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce (Oct 28, 2012)

Getting back on topic...

I'd never heard of Mahanakhon either, but I might end up using it as a replacement for SHoP Brooklyn or Mirvish + Gehry. Thank you very much.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
then you must be pretty new here. the building is actually pretty famoud, though i have thought at least, since it is the new tallest building in the whole city.


----------



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce (Oct 28, 2012)

Update: They want more examples.

Can anyone think of any? 

If not, I'll still figure something out.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> one of the obvious choices would also be Maha Nakhon, which is a pretty amazing building, yet also very weird.


i wouldn't call this weird. but the Southern Bosera Building in Shenzhen definitely is


----------

